# home-blended coffee



## betulina

Hola a tothom,

Una pregunta per als cafeters del fòrum o per a qui hi entengui. _Home-blended coffee_ com ho diríeu? He trobat que en _blend_ és mesclar, i he vist que hi ha un tipus de cafè que és mescla (de cafè natural i de cafè torrefacte), i se m'ha acudit que potser és _cafè mesclat a casa_... Però vaig perduda.

En el text no hi ha més context, és una novel·la que no té res a veure amb cafès i només queda clar que és molt més bo que el cafè de màquina.  Ah, i en beuen en un despatx perquè una noia el porta.

Teniu alguna idea millor?

Gràcies!


----------



## Eixerit

Mmm cafè casolà?


----------



## avellanainphilly

Hola!

Com a mínim als Estats Units, hi ha cafeteries que compren diversos tipus de cafès i es fan la seva propia mescla i d'això en diuen 'home-blended coffee'. És a dir, no necessàriament vol dir que sigui mesclat a casa, sinó que és la seva pròpia mescla...


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Betu, molt bon dia! Que et sabria greu fer-nos una petita transcripció del context original on surt aquest "home blended coffee"?

A veure si així m'inspiro! (precisament ahir amb una amiga vam tenir una discussió sobre els Nestpresso -o com es digui la maquineta- i les cafeteres de tota la vida )


----------



## betulina

Gràcies pels comentaris, nois. 

La frase on surt va a continuació d'un diàleg del protagonista, un policia, i fa:
"*he said, pouring himself a cup of the home-blended coffee Ellen had brought with her when she moved into the office two years ago*."

Ell i l'Ellen comparteixen despatx des de fa dos anys i abans sempre es prenia cafè de màquina ("the usual slop"), però des que es pren aquest que no suporta l'altre.

Potser és com diu l'Avellana i no és que ella el faci a casa seva... Ara recordo que en una missió que tenen, ella porta un termos, però no diu en cap moment que hi dugui cafè i tampoc es diu mai que tinguin un termos al despatx... De tota manera, estic pensant que és el més plausible...

Com ho veieu?

Gràcies!


----------



## Orreaga

betulina said:


> En el text no hi ha més context, és una novel·la que no té res a veure amb cafès i només queda clar que és molt més bo que el cafè de màquina.  Ah, i en beuen en un despatx perquè una noia el porta.


Hola... 

Si "una noia el porta" al seu despatx, doncs em sembla que l'ha fet a casa, no?  És una recepta personal tal vegada... i com moltes coses (plats) que es preparen a casa, és el toc personal que les dóna un "je ne sais quoi..."  But I don't rule out what avellana says, it could be coffee from a coffee shop, but I think this is usually called "house blend", not "home-blended".

Salutacions

 Sorry, when I started this post I hadn't yet seen betulina's latest addition, above


----------



## Orreaga

betulina said:


> La frase on surt va a continuació d'un diàleg del protagonista, un policia, i fa:
> "*he said, pouring himself a cup of the home-blended coffee Ellen had brought with her when she moved into the office two years ago*."



Ara estic més convençut que es tracta d'una recepta pròpia de l'Ellen.


----------



## Antpax

Hola Betu:

Si aquesta frase no és pas important, jo diria simplèment "mescla especial d´Ellen" (crec que et pots permetre aquesta petita llicència). Crec que el que la frase vol dir, que quan Ellen va arribar al despatx va portar amb ella _la costum_ de prender cafe "home made" i com está molt bo ja no prenen altra cosa. (és que dues anys llevant cafè al despatx potser que sigui excessiu). 

És una idea.

Salut.

Ant


----------



## betulina

Moltes gràcies, Orreaga. 

Us sonaria bé una cosa així com "la mescla de cafè que l'Ellen..."? Potser hauria de començar a prendre'n, oi?


----------



## Cracker Jack

Hola Làia. El ''home-blended coffee'' és ''cafè casolà'' com ha dit l'Eixirit. Consisteix en (a???) torrar els grans de cafè, després moldre-los finament fins que la consistència sigui polsosa i finalment en preparar una tassa tant a casa com al bar. En anglès la preparació es diu ''coffee percolation'' amb l'us d'un ''percolator.'' No apareix la traducció de percolation i percolator a grec.net. Però a WF, és més prop de ''filter.''

Fixa't en les definicions 2,3 i 4.
*2 *

*percolate*, sink in, permeate, filter

_pass through; "Water permeates sand easily" _Category Tree: enter; come in; get into; get in; go into; go in; move into ╚penetrate; perforate ╚*percolate*, sink in, permeate, filter ╚infiltrate
╚infiltrate



*3 **percolate*
_cause (a solvent) to pass through a permeable substance in order to extract a soluble constituent_

*4 **percolate*
_prepare in a percolator; "percolate coffee" _Category Tree: percolate ╚*percolate*


----------



## betulina

Antpax said:


> Hola Betu:
> 
> Si aquesta frase no és pas important, jo diria simplement "mescla especial d´Ellen" (crec que et pots permetre aquesta petita llicència). Crec que el que la frase vol dir, que quan Ellen va arribar al despatx va portar amb ella _el costum_ de prendre cafè "home made" i com que està molt bo ja no prenen altra cosa. (és que dos anys portant cafè al despatx pot ser que sigui excessiu).
> 
> És una idea.
> 
> Salut.
> 
> Ant



Sí, tens raó, Ant, no és cap frase de què depengui res, només diu que el cafè és molt bo, segurament optaré per una cosa d'aquest estil. Gràcies!! 

Merci per l'explicació, CJ! Déu n'hi do, que expert!


----------



## Antpax

betulina said:


> Sí, tens raó, Ant, no és cap frase de què depengui res, només diu que el cafè és molt bo, segurament optaré per una cosa d'aquest estil. Gràcies!!
> 
> Merci per l'explicació, CJ! Déu n'hi do, que expert!


 
Gràcies a ti Betu per les teves correccions. La veritat és que alguna cosa pareguda va passar a un trevall en el que vaig estar. Un col.lega va portar un cafè de Kenya que estava bó de collons i ja no preníem altra cosa

Una abraçada.

Ant


----------



## betulina

Antpax said:


> Gràcies a tu Betu per les teves correccions. La veritat és que alguna cosa [pareguda/semblant] va passar a un treball [feina] en què vaig estar. Un col.lega va portar un cafè de Kenya que estava bo de collons i ja no preníem altra cosa
> 
> Una abraçada.
> 
> Ant



L'experiència és un grau, doncs, eh?!  Increïble català, Ant! 

Tinc un dubte amb el "pareguda" que fas servir, obro un fil.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

betulina said:


> La frase on surt va a continuació d'un diàleg del protagonista, un policia, i fa:
> "*he said, pouring himself a cup of the home-blended coffee Ellen had brought with her when she moved into the office two years ago*."
> 
> Ell i l'Ellen comparteixen despatx des de fa dos anys i abans sempre es prenia cafè de màquina ("the usual slop"), però des que es pren aquest que no suporta l'altre.


 


Antpax said:


> Hola Betu:
> 
> Si aquesta frase no és pas important, jo diria simplèment "mescla especial d´Ellen" (crec que et pots permetre aquesta petita llicència). Crec que el que la frase vol dir, que quan Ellen va arribar al despatx va portar amb ella _la costum_ de prender cafe "home made" i com está molt bo ja no prenen altra cosa.


 
Jo també ho veig així, Ant, i m'encanta l'opció de "la mescla especial de l'Ellen". De fet, personalment opino que és molt més encertada i natural que "cafè casolà", tot i que, al cap i a la fi, digui això.

A més... tot i que és moltíssima la gent que es prepara el cafè a casa, penso que no tenim costum de parlar de "cafè casolà" (contràriament a "menjar casolà"). El que sí que solem especificar és si és de cafetera, de màquina, etc.


----------



## betulina

Moltes gràcies per l'ajuda, nois, optaré per una solució d'aquest tipus.


----------

